# ! Phillips desarrolla un super transistor indestructible !



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola a todos de este foro , dejo aca la direccion de un video hecho por la NXP Phillips en su laboratorios de desarrollos demostrando su mas nuevo transistor de RF indestructible. !Es simplemente desconcertante y fantastico ! : 



! Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 25, 2013)

Si la verdad que el transistor es indestructible lo que no duran mucho son los sujetos que hacen las pruebas...


----------



## ESKALENO (Jun 25, 2013)

Parece que es un transistor de alta potencia, pero de ahí a que sea indestructible y se recupere de cortos jajaja, que me lo dejen a mi...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola ,me parece ,que el fabricar algo indestructible,Va en contra de las bases del capitalismoMe parece que ese producto por lo menos en esa version, Nunca vera la calle!!!!




Saludos.

Pd Quiero los instrumentos de ese laboratorio!


----------



## Melghost (Jun 25, 2013)

Sí, lo mismo decían de las lámparas de bajo consumo, que duraban 7 veces más que una de incandescencia... No sé vuestra experiencia, pero a mí no me duran ni 7 veces menos.

De todas formas, supongo que mientras le sacan el beneficio y se extiende su fama de robustez irán desarrollando la obsolescencia programada que les corresponda a sus descendientes.


----------



## jmth (Jun 25, 2013)

Creo que no es lo mismo indestructible que bastante resistente. Está muy bien pero ya veis los instrumentos y disipadores que están usando, vamos, que las aplicaciones de momento serán complejas. Si es indestructible, pues como dicen por ahí, jamás lo veréis en la calle.

Y bueno, si me dan uno ¿Qué os apostais a que lo rompo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2013)

Bueno que ese tipo es realmiente insensible a descasamientos severos los videos comprovan , pero miren en la hoja de datos tecnicos su ganancia es aproximadamiente 27 Db en 100Mhz ( 500 vezes) entonses podemos armar un TX de 1Kw de salida excitando el con un sinples PLL de 2 wattios de salida , pensen en la economia de conponentes enpleados para armar ese TX de 1Kw, jajajajajajajajaja .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Melghost (Jun 25, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> (...) que ese tipo es realmiente insensible a descasamientos severos los videos comprovan (...)



Ya, bueno... no será el caso, pero también hay muchos videos que prueban el movimiento contínuo... a ver si va a ser otra tomadura de pelo...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2013)

a ver muchachos :
es un T.  o es un chip en encapsulado de T  ?? 

un T. son unos pocos sustratillos  de silicio con algo de nuez moscada.
ahora en el mismo encapsulado  podes tranqui y por el mismo costo 
poner protecciones, limitaciones y demas.

es como decir que un regulador de 12v es un T . inteligente que te da 12v y esta autoprotegido .
NO es un T....... son una banda de T . en asociacion licita disimulados en el encapsulado de un T.

enTendieron ??? 
o se los explico con un Te cito 

ese tema calculo que trata de algo real y posible: 
elementos de mejor calidad, a veces asi, basicos como es un T. o tras veces como dije con el adicional de algunos otros elementillos .
fijense que en muchos componentes ya de por si , como comun hay distintas calidades, la otra vez un colega lo puso, creo que hay una letra en el encapsulado que lo dice:

de mejor hacia peor:
para la nasa
uso militar
uso industrial
comercial estandard
berreta tercermundista
para gobiernos con corralito que no sueltan un dolar .

el tema seria poder conseguirlos y a precio razonable para el bolsillo de el caballero o al cartera de la dama  en cualquier boliche de el barrio.
y no terminar comprando T. T  
( T. Truchos  )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> Ya, bueno... no será el caso, pero también hay muchos videos que prueban el movimiento contínuo... a ver si va a ser otra tomadura de pelo...



Yo no creo que la Phillips una industria electronica reconocida mundialmiente haceria un video frauduliento atestando la superioridad de su conponiente , los concorrientes ( Freescale , Semelab , SGSThonson ) contestarian judicialmiente mui ligero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2013)

Si fuera Sony , de éstos últimos años . . . si que  pensaría en un vil y mísero engaño ! !


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Yo no creo que la Phillips una industria electronica reconocida mundialmiente haceria un video frauduliento atestando la superioridad de su conponiente , los concorrientes ( Freescale , Semelab , SGSThonson ) contestarian judicialmiente mui ligero.


como el genezi de 22kw que consume 100W
magico


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 26, 2013)

Se me ocurre una prueba más:
Lo conectamos entre un pararrayos y tierra... esperamos con suerte y un par de tormentas hasta que circulen cualquier miliamperio jajajaja. Si pasa la prueba me compro uno para controlar una hidroelectrica que estoy construyendo jajajaja.






Bueno de que el transistorcito es bueno... es bueno, muy bueno, excelente diría yo. Supongo que va para la milicia.

PD: El video fué hecho en mi taller


----------



## zopilote (Jun 26, 2013)

Transistor que nunca saldra a la venta, todos saben si vendes algo indestructible, solo venderas una sola vez al consumidor y seran muy poco, y lo que se busca es que se les malogre, para vender en cantidad y ganar en el proceso.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 26, 2013)

perdon nadie pregunto cuanto costaria ese transistor. se me ocurren tantas ideas para hacerlo volar en pedacitos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola amigos miren ese transistor es imune solo a descasamientos severos en la salida  ( ROE quase infinita ) , El fabricante nadie se hablo sobre tensiones o tenperaturas arriba del especificaciones.


----------



## MrXivi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hallé las datasheet, para saber de primera mano lo de temperaturas y tensiones.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## juliangp (Jun 26, 2013)

allí dice que cuenta con: Integrated ESD protection, tiene algo que ver?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> allí dice que cuenta con: Integrated ESD protection, tiene algo que ver?


Hola Juliangp saludos cordiales , ESD protection es imunidad a descargas electrostaticas , los conponientes  de estado sólido enbasados en tecnologia MOSFET desafortunadamiente son fragiles a descarga electrostaticas y se deterioran mui facilmiente quando atingido por els, por eso el uso de pulseras electrostaticas en personas que trabalhan en laboratorios y fabricas de electronicos .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juliangp (Jun 26, 2013)

Aaah me parecía conocida la sigl de los motherboards que traen un empaque asi perorelacione mal ,saludos


----------



## shadown (Jul 3, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ....
> de mejor hacia peor:
> para la nasa
> uso militar
> ...



este transistor y todos los de su clase, nunca van a parar a manos de nosotros los pobres mortales, a menos que trabajes en la nasa ahy si, jugetes al por mayor y de lo lindo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 3, 2013)

shadown dijo:


> este transistor y todos los de su clase, nunca van a parar a manos de nosotros los pobres mortales, a menos que trabajes en la nasa ahy si, jugetes al por mayor y de lo lindo



? Ola que tal Conpañeros ?, entonses ese transistor custa $ 285,00 dólares USA miren aca : http://www.broadcastconcepts.com/NXP BLF578XR . 
! Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jul 4, 2013)

Me parece muy, muy buen precio para esas carcterísticas.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Me parece muy, muy buen precio para esas carcterísticas.
> 
> Saludos.



? Entonses quien se habilita a armar un TX de 1Kw con el ?
Con certeza todo el foro gustarian de mirar el proyecto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 4, 2013)

Buenas!

Como muchos comentan, todo es muy lindo en las ES (muestras de ingenieria) pero seamos sinceros, pasa lo mismo que con las garantias de por vida, pocos fabricantes los dan y a mi me paso que tenia una memoria ddr que contaba con ella pero la descontinuaron....

Lo que puedo notar yo en el video es el exagerado grosor de las pistas de cobre en donde se coloca el transistor que seguramente les ayuda a disipar parte de toda la energia en forma de calor y ni hablar de que no creo que hayan inyectado señal util al transistor sino que solamente quedo polarizado.

En fin, el transistor esta hecho de una ceramica y eso le ayuda a disipar el calor (al igual que las resistencias) pero sinceramente me gustaria ver una camara infrarroja con los valores de temperatura que toma el dispositivo y ni hablar en una aplicacion real ante la intemperie cotidiana, nada de pruebas en un laboratorio.

saludos!

p.d.: ya me estoy poniendo a buscar si alguien logro destruir el transistor de otra forma que no sea de un martillazo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2013)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Como muchos comentan, todo es muy lindo en las ES (muestras de ingenieria) pero seamos sinceros, pasa lo mismo que con las garantias de por vida, pocos fabricantes los dan y a mi me paso que tenia una memoria ddr que contaba con ella pero la descontinuaron....
> 
> ...



Querido NarXeh el transistor es imune a severos o demasiados descasamientos en su salida donde la Phillips nada hablou sobre imunidade a leigos en el asunto jajajajajaja. Yo creo que usteds devia mirar con mas ateccion todos los detalhes del video donde todo enpleado es alta-gamma.
! saludos cordiales !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 4, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Querido NarXeh el transistor es imune a severos o demasiados descasamientos en su salida donde la Phillips nada hablou sobre imunidade a leigos en el asunto jajajajajaja. Yo creo que usteds devia mirar con mas ateccion todos los detalhes del video donde todo enpleado es alta-gamma.
> ! saludos cordiales !
> Att.
> Daniel lopes.
> ...



No existe nada que sea totalmente indestructible. Obviamente que es un transistor clasificado como para aplicaciones de defensa e incluso aeroespaciales, no confundamos que tampoco no es un Bc548 ni mucho menos un 78xx



> The LM78XX series of three terminal positive regulators are available in the TO-220 package and with several fixed output voltages, making them useful in a wide range of applications. Each type employs internal current limiting, thermal shut down and safe operating area protection, making it *essentially indestructible*.



si practicamente son indestructibles como es entonces que se queman ?

saludos!

P.d 1:





> p.d. : "Un burro en silencio es Doctor en el tema".



Este burro en silencio conoce mucho sobre esto

p.d 2 : Mucho mejor que ver un video es leer el datasheet......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2013)

NarXEh dijo:


> No existe nada que sea totalmente indestructible. Obviamente que es un transistor clasificado como para aplicaciones de defensa e incluso aeroespaciales, no confundamos que tampoco no es un Bc548 ni mucho menos un 78xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000 Discurpas caro NarXeh de modo alguno yo querer ofenderte denominando o de "burro" , Desafortunadamiente  usteds conpreendeu me equivocado.  No estoi aca para pelear con las personas y si para conpartilhar conocimentos tecnicos y hacer buenas nuevas amistad. 

! Saludos crdiales !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jul 5, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> ? Entonses quien se habilita a armar un TX de 1Kw con el ?
> Con certeza todo el foro gustarian de mirar el proyecto.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Solo digo que me parece buen precio. Daniel, no todo está en el transistor, necesitamos la fuente de alimentación, el disipador, el cable de antena adecuado y una carga fantasma potente. También un sistema radiante que ofrezca buen rendimiento. Lo cual encarece el proyecto.

Solo decía que comparado con sus hermanos menores, la relación precio/prestaciones parece buena.

Saludos.


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 5, 2013)

yo con un laboratorio asi, no salgo ni a la calle.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Solo digo que me parece buen precio. Daniel, no todo está en el transistor, necesitamos la fuente de alimentación, el disipador, el cable de antena adecuado y una carga fantasma potente. También un sistema radiante que ofrezca buen rendimiento. Lo cual encarece el proyecto.
> 
> Solo decía que comparado con sus hermanos menores, la relación precio/prestaciones parece buena.
> 
> Saludos.



OK ! , pense en la economia de conponentes enpleados en armar un TX de 1Kw , Hoy generalmiente se enplea 4 BLF278 sumados y excitado por uno BLF245 , o sea 4 transistores mas divisores y sumadores hechos con cables de 75 Ohms mas uno excitador y circuitos de casamiento del ,tudo eso hecho con un solo transistor y con una vantagem de sener duro de se estropiar en caso de falha en el sistema irradiante.
!Fuerte abraço a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.



jamesoro dijo:


> yo con un laboratorio asi, no salgo ni a la calle.


!Tanpoco yo!, A no ser que sea chamado por una de las mucamas de Fogonazo jajajajajajaja


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 6, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> 1000 Discurpas caro NarXeh de modo alguno yo querer ofenderte denominando o de "burro" , Desafortunadamiente  usteds conpreendeu me equivocado.  No estoi aca para pelear con las personas y si para conpartilhar conocimentos tecnicos y hacer buenas nuevas amistad.
> 
> ! Saludos crdiales !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Mil disculpas a usted compañero, no debi haberme precipitado de esa manera tampoco.

Que viva la paz 

La enorme potencia desarrollada por el transistor (o los transistores ya que en el datash*t muestra dos) es pulsada para obtener los casi 1.5Kw. Lo que si no veo para nada es la respuesta de ganancia/frecuencia de este transistor (desconozco porque no la incluyeron). Si me lo pongo a pensar y soy un fabricante o desarrollador de equipos de rf y me entero un transistor entrega 1,5kw a 200Mhz me le tiro de cabeza para aplicaciones de microonda. Yo personalmente esto lo veo como un descuido de phillips.



daniel lopes dijo:


> !Tanpoco yo!, A no ser que sea chamado por una de las mucamas de Fogonazo jajajajajajaja



Para mi el laboratorio ese se los presto fogonazo a los muchachos de phillips 

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2013)

yo les hago una pregunta, por que de  ESE TIPO   de transistores no tengo experiencia , o sea de T. de comunicaciones  y con esa forma.
pero aca va la pregunta:

pueden ustedes, sin demasiado problema y con componente s asequibles  armar un hibrido (que eso es) que sea capaz de soportar casi todo ??? 
basandose en un T.  y se le pone alrededor protecciones adecuadas y si fues enecesario limitar la corriente tambien  y si queremos controlar su temperatura , pues tambien .

algun inconveniente seria ??  ademas de que obvio nuestro componente seria mas voluminoso .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2013)

NarXEh dijo:


> Mil disculpas a usted compañero, no debi haberme precipitado de esa manera tampoco.
> 
> Que viva la paz
> 
> ...


OK, Querido Narxeh , en mucho mi alegra  saber que usteds es una persona mui sensata y conpreendeu mui ligero mis discurpas por lo equivoco 
Quanto a falta de informaciones en la hoja de datos tecnicos yo personalmiente no la mirei conpletamiente, portanto no se o que hablar con certeza haora.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.



Hola caro Fernandob, hoi en dia todos los transmissores de RF con alta potenzia de salida es construidos exactamiente como describiste ahora eso es todo hecho con muchas protecciones de tal modo que sea un equipo realmiente robusto y mui confiavel , dai su alto precio final . El transistor proposto por Philips tiene caracteristicas especiales que permiten construir un equipo desa gamma con economia en varios estagios necessarios para si lograr tal ( sean estagios excitadores como estagios de proteciones ).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jul 6, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> yo les hago una pregunta, por que de  ESE TIPO   de transistores no tengo experiencia , o sea de T. de comunicaciones  y con esa forma.
> pero aca va la pregunta:
> 
> pueden ustedes, sin demasiado problema y con componente s asequibles  armar un hibrido (que eso es) que sea capaz de soportar casi todo ???
> ...



Obviamente, la conexión por aletas (Mas extensa) nos aleja de los inconvenientes de la soldadura con pines para la ingeniería de RF, y aún mas para ese tipo de potencias que rozan el empleo de estos transistores para un uso profesional.

También, la incorporación de elementos o componentes accesorios, que en placa, nos ofrezcan ese tipo de seguridad, suponen el riesgo de generación de productos parásitos no deseados. Igualmente, la influencia de factores atmosféricos sobre el conjunto, como la humedad, se vén notablemente reducidos.

Suponemos que la integración de éstos elementos en una cápsula concienzudamente desarrollada por los ingenieros, garantizan una pureza en los resultados que de otra manera no sería posible. A la hora de una puesta en práctica, el menor tamaño y mejor resultado es algo que en todo caso se agradece. Por no mencionar la simplificación del circuito con el plano de tierra

Luego, habría que ponderar el costo de fabricación de una y otra forma.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> yo les hago una pregunta, por que de  ESE TIPO   de transistores no tengo experiencia , o sea de T. de comunicaciones  y con esa forma.
> pero aca va la pregunta:
> 
> pueden ustedes, sin demasiado problema y con componente s asequibles  armar un hibrido (que eso es) que sea capaz de soportar casi todo ???
> ...


----------



## tiago (Jul 7, 2013)

Hay que darse cuenta de cuales son las ventajas del dispositivo. Obsevando que tipo de pruebas se le aplican.
Por lo demás está claro que es tan normal como cualquier otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 7, 2013)

Yo creo que uno amplificador lineal para las bandas de radioaficcionado armado con ese super transistor caso sea regalado a Don Fogonazo quizas ese regressa a hablar en las ondas del radio Y con mucha certeza los "malos macanudos" no lograron sobremodularlo jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

